# I need Help (Changing the Font)



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to change the font on my Kindle, and I know there is a posting on how to do it from _tedsan_ (The Man Who Actually Cares about Our Reading Comfort). I read it too, but I'm confused a bit. I remember reading, as part of the instructions, to go to the option "Update Your Kindle". (It's updated to the most current version.) I, however, can't select that option because it won't let me. So what do I do? Could I ignore that option, and just move on to the next step? I'm afraid to make the change because I'm afraid I'll screw up my Kindle. Anyway, your help is appreciated.

_Tedsan_, if you're reading this, I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You have to put the bin file on the Kindle before the update option can be selected. Download the font file you want, copy it to your Kindle and then you should be able to update.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to move this over to the Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting board.

Like Kathy said, you need to move the .bin file to the root file of the Kindle before you have the option to update the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a couple of threads about the font enhancement:

Here's one thread in Let's Talk Kindle: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5687.0.html

and here's another: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7233.0.html


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, oh Wow, oh WOW!  What an amazing difference!  Tedsan was brought to earth from Heaven.  

Thanks to all who responded.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Which font to you use? Glad it turned out for you.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried the Georgia Font and Helvetica Font.  I liked the Georgia Font, but Helvetica2 was, by far, the best.  Well, for me it was.  I could see why it's the most popular one.  Heck, there's even a documentary on Helvetica.  Helvetica is brilliant!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, I may try it out. The one I used is good, but I'd like one a little darker.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Bumping this thread so I can find it later this week easier!

Hope I can figure this out!


----------



## KindleLa (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm going to move this over to the Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting board.
> 
> Like Kathy said, you need to move the .bin file to the root file of the Kindle before you have the option to update the Kindle.


I would like to try this too, but what the heck is a .bin file and a root file


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleLa said:


> I would like to try this too, but what the heck is a .bin file and a root file


.bin is a binary file.... The file you need to install to change the font is a binary file type.

Root refers not to a file, but to the directory (folder). For this procedure, it is the topmost directory of the Kindle (where the documents and other folders reside).


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

KindleLa said:


> I would like to try this too, but what the heck is a .bin file and a root file


KindleLa, if you click on Ann's links, those threads should help step you through the process.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!!!

I just did the hack with Hevelica 2....took less than 2 minutes and the difference is AMAZING!  I didn't even think that the text was light but tried it "just because".....AMAZING!!!!


----------

